# MKIV rear brake question



## peplsuk (May 8, 2002)

so Ive done this on my old car it was quick and easy but this POS co-workers jetta has me stumped. 


so compressing the cylinder... it goes in a little bit and then just spins freely... did we strip something or do I need to press harder and turn it in?


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

it should just turn in. No need to press it.


----------



## peplsuk (May 8, 2002)

got it thanks 

LOL what a POS CAR


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

If it turns in without pressing at the same time, there's something wrong with the parking brake mechanism.

Normally, if the piston is turning, and not going in, you need to press harder.

If the rear brake pads are extremely worn, you may have to press and turn VERY HARD at the beginning to get the pistons to start retracting.


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

it turns out I did my rear brakes today as well and have never run into that problem before. So My car did the same thing.
My pads were worn down to about 40%. The piston turned but wouldnt go in. 

- I was reading online and found someone used a big C-clamp and an adjustable wrench. 
- put the c_clamp as close to the center of the piston as you can. 
- dont put it too tight, just tight enough to put pressure
- turn the piston in clockwise direction (be careful not to rip the boot)
- turn the piston a little then tighten the C-clamp a little or else itll fall off
- after a few turns it'll be in far enough.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

twin2626 said:


> it turns out I did my rear brakes today as well and have never run into that problem before. So My car did the same thing.
> My pads were worn down to about 40%. The piston turned but wouldnt go in.
> 
> - I was reading online and found someone used a big C-clamp and an adjustable wrench.
> ...



Not worth the risk IMHO.

If the pliers or wrench you use to grab the piston to turn it slips and you bark the finish on the piston, you will total the caliper, because the marks you put on the piston will ruin the finish on the caliper bore and/or damage the caliper boot.

I have some ruined rear calipers sitting in the junk box in my garage. I bought them from the salvage yard, and didn't find out that the pistons were ruined until I got home and took the calipers apart to replace the caliper seals. Somebody used pliers on the pistons to turn them and they were chewed up.

Either borrow the correct tool set from an auto parts store with a tool loan program, or spend the $35 for the tool set at Harbor Freight.


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

It's just the end 1/8" of the piston. Yes it's a ghetto way of doing it, but worked for me in a pinch.


----------

